# Advice on a used steamer



## Defender (9 mo ago)

I am looking to buy a used steamer. Nothing expensive but running good. I would like smoke from the locomotive stack and the choo choo sound. I like the looks of the ones with three big wheels, but they seem to all be smoke in tender. Does that mean the smoke actually comes out of the tender and not the locomotive? Like I said, and a old newbie. Looked at 312 310 etc. Perhaps someone has something I might be interested in here.
Thanks all


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Usually Flyernut has some well serviced engines he will sell. SIT (smoke in tender) just means the smoke unit is in the tender, the smoke comes out the stack as normal. The SIT engines were made only in 1946 and 1947. Beginning in 1948 through today the smoke units are in the boiler. 
An SIT engine has a second independent motor to power the smoke unit. That means the engine will smoke in neutral but the chuffs are not synchronized with the engine valve gear and drive rods.


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Everyone has their preferences, but for me my 283 has been my "go-to" engine - always reliable when the others have had their problems. Nice smoke and choo-choo, can pull a bunch of cars up a grade and not as fussy around curves as some of those with the eight drive wheels. They're readily available and not as pricey as some of the more "collectible" ones. My advice starting out would be to spend the extra bucks to get one already cleaned, serviced and tested. Have fun!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would suggest one from flyernut. I have bought a couple from him and they both run great.
If he says one is ready you can bet it will be a great runner. He will be honest with you. I like
the 3 wheel drivers also. flyernut will see this early in the morning and hopefully he has one available.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I would suggest one from flyernut. I have bought a couple from him and they both run great.
> If he says one is ready you can bet it will be a great runner. He will be honest with you. I like
> the 3 wheel drivers also. flyernut will see this early in the morning and hopefully he has one available.


I have become too predictable,lol!!!..Here it is, early morning, and here I am,lol...All the 6 wheel arrangement wheel sets are all very dependable, and most have smoke and choo choo. I tend to stay away from SIT units simply because there's a additional motor to service, and there's some extra costs involved.Engines that have eye appeal are the 312's, and 322's, as they have the fancy linkages. A 282, 283, 293 are also a great choice, all have smoke, choo choo, and head-light. A 283 and a 293 will have pul-mor tires.They are also inexpensive, not knowing your budget. A 312 or a 322 will cost you right around $100 dollars or slightly more. A 282, 290, or similar will cost you right around $70 or less. I don't have any locos that you're looking for right now that I will part with, but in any case of what engine you choose, I will gladly service it for you at no charge, mostly just parts, if needed, and shipping. I have alot of parts on hand, and I always give my buddies here a decent price break.. May I also suggest a Atlantic engine?? Not what you're looking for as they only have 4 drive wheels, but they are incredibly bullet-proof, most have smoke, head-light, and choo choo, and are easy to fix, like most AF engines. The 4-piece boiler 302 has the fancy linkage, and is die-cast. The 302AC is also die-cast, and has all your requirements. The plastic 302 is also a nice engine, but many times the screw holes are stripped out, fixable, but still a PITA. Remember, these engines are 70 years or older, but with proper maintenance, they'll last another 70 years. My offer still stands, regardless of time restraints. If you find something, send us a picture, price, cab number, and a description, and we all can help you make a determination... And thank you all for the glowing recommendations.. I shouldn't say this but in the past 3 months, I've come across 2 engines that I simply can't make run, regardless of what I do,lol..I've had 15 engines come my way for repairs, and it kills me I couldn't get these pigs to run...after 30 some years you're bound to meet your match....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A 310 would not work for you. No smoke or choo choo. A 282 would be nice for a few reasons.
It has smoke, choo choo, 3 big drivers on each side, one of the least expensive, it has plastic
molded body so will not need to be painted, no flaking paint. I have 2 of them. They are some of my best
runners. flyernut is saying if you find or see an engine you like you can buy it and he will service it
for you. If he runs across one he will let you know. flyernut is like me, he has lots of locos but he
gets attached to them and can not let them go.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> A 310 would not work for you. No smoke or choo choo. A 282 would be nice for a few reasons.
> It has smoke, choo choo, 3 big drivers on each side, one of the least expensive, it has plastic
> molded body so will not need to be painted, no flaking paint. I have 2 of them. They are some of my best
> runners. flyernut is saying if you find or see an engine you like you can buy it and he will service it
> ...


You're right about letting them go Al.. Their like children to me,lol.. Here's a picture of SOME of my Hudsons. I had them double-rowed on another shelf, and when I was removing one to run it, the couplers hooked together from another tender and down to the concrete it went. Broken tender step and bent cowcatcher...It's all better now.


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

Wow! thanks you all for the help. I have done a little more looking and like the 283 Locomotive. I found one for $80 supposedly serviced and runs good. I might just pull the pin on it. Is this a good price? Have to pay out the nose for shipping, would then be close to $100.
Richard


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Defender said:


> Wow! thanks you all for the help. I have done a little more looking and like the 283 Locomotive. I found one for $80 supposedly serviced and runs good. I might just pull the pin on it. Is this a good price? Have to pay out the nose for shipping, would then be close to $100.
> Richard


It's a fair price, everyone is happy, seller and buyer. Make sure the screw holes are not chipped out, and it has the 2 small front steps on the cow catcher. For that price it better be complete, running, and smoking. Make sure the pul-mor tires are in good shape, if not, they are available through PortLines, but then again, the overall cost of the engine goes up..Also, the graphics should be clear on the tender and cab. At $100 bucks, with shipping, you're right at the value of the engine, no room for upgrades or repairs..I have 3-4 283's, and they're all good runners and great pullers.The only problem with them, and it's not really a problem, is that they're direct- wired, no jack plug between the engine and tender...that can always be changed.


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

Well, I found one for $30 plus shipping. Owner says smokes and light lights up and locomotive tries to go. Hopefully just needs a really good going over. Graphics is ok for me and steps are there. If not then I'll send it to one of you all who offered to fix em up. Was able to download some schematic drawing of it and parts list so I at least have something to go on. QUESTION: What do you use for the smoke? I know it is a dumb question, but simply don't know.
Thanks all


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

Just thought I would post a few pics of my pieces. The top train is my 1959 Defender set I got for Christmas that year. The bottom row has some custom flatcars with 1958-59 pickups mounted on them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use JT's Mega-Steam.. It comes in different flavors,(scents), like coffee, peppermint, etc.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use JTs Mega Steam also. Its good stuff. Your 234 is beautiful. Very nice set.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Its fine to use those weird scents in the O gauge engines but on my layouts only the original Gilbert Cedar scent can be used in American Flyer engines. Your layouts, your rules!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 bottles of Mega Steam. As I remember one is cedar scent and one is coal fired.
I like them both.


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

mopac said:


> I use JTs Mega Steam also. Its good stuff. Your 234 is beautiful. Very nice set.


Thank you, I worked over the 234 and found original color paint (yellow) cuz there literally was no paint left on it. Repainted the frame. did a mild wash to the plastic cab to get the grum off of it. Then did a total cleanup of all the hidden stuff. Really runs good now. Reverse unit is still giving me fits, found one frome a guy and said he guarantees it so we will see. Thank you for your kind remarks and help. Richard


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> I have become too predictable,lol!!!..Here it is, early morning, and here I am,lol...All the 6 wheel arrangement wheel sets are all very dependable, and most have smoke and choo choo. I tend to stay away from SIT units simply because there's a additional motor to service, and there's some extra costs involved.Engines that have eye appeal are the 312's, and 322's, as they have the fancy linkages. A 282, 283, 293 are also a great choice, all have smoke, choo choo, and head-light. A 283 and a 293 will have pul-mor tires.They are also inexpensive, not knowing your budget. A 312 or a 322 will cost you right around $100 dollars or slightly more. A 282, 290, or similar will cost you right around $70 or less. I don't have any locos that you're looking for right now that I will part with, but in any case of what engine you choose, I will gladly service it for you at no charge, mostly just parts, if needed, and shipping. I have alot of parts on hand, and I always give my buddies here a decent price break.. May I also suggest a Atlantic engine?? Not what you're looking for as they only have 4 drive wheels, but they are incredibly bullet-proof, most have smoke, head-light, and choo choo, and are easy to fix, like most AF engines. The 4-piece boiler 302 has the fancy linkage, and is die-cast. The 302AC is also die-cast, and has all your requirements. The plastic 302 is also a nice engine, but many times the screw holes are stripped out, fixable, but still a PITA. Remember, these engines are 70 years or older, but with proper maintenance, they'll last another 70 years. My offer still stands, regardless of time restraints. If you find something, send us a picture, price, cab number, and a description, and we all can help you make a determination... And thank you all for the glowing recommendations.. I shouldn't say this but in the past 3 months, I've come across 2 engines that I simply can't make run, regardless of what I do,lol..I've had 15 engines come my way for repairs, and it kills me I couldn't get these pigs to run...after 30 some years you're bound to meet your match....


I will be interested in a vintage AF in the near future. I’d like to start out with something that has been gone through. Would you mind posting photos pointing out which locos are which. 283..293.. I’m a bit lost. I’d like traction wheels, die cast, smoke and choo choo. 6 wheel drives are my favorite. I believe Gilbert engineered some very cool stuff, and I’d like to own a piece of it. I am not an O guy, at all. HO and now just starting in AF-S. Thank you.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 283 is plastic, not diecast, as are all the KC Atlantics. The 316 PRR K5 is diecast. The K325 and 326 Hudsons are diecast. The K335 and 336 Northerns are diecast but be careful, some of the early production runs do not have PullMor. The 0-8-0 switcher is a nice diecast engine, look for an early 343 with a tender mounted reverse unit. I would avoid 5 digit numbered versions of these engines for two reasons. First, they are almost always more expensive. Second they have unreliable and very hard to impossible to repair, two position reverse units mounted to the back of the motor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

DrawsOnCad said:


> I will be interested in a vintage AF in the near future. I’d like to start out with something that has been gone through. Would you mind posting photos pointing out which locos are which. 283..293.. I’m a bit lost. I’d like traction wheels, die cast, smoke and choo choo. 6 wheel drives are my favorite. I believe Gilbert engineered some very cool stuff, and I’d like to own a piece of it. I am not an O guy, at all. HO and now just starting in AF-S. Thank you.


Give me about a couple of hours, I've got a drs. appointment this morning.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> Give me about a couple of hours, I've got a drs. appointment this morning.


No hurry. Hope you are well.
I'd just like a visual of the "good stuff" then I can look and compare.
Throw your comments in too PLEASE. ..."This one is a 312 and and and"...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Pictures I have. These are all six or eight coupled engines, a few have plastic shells, all are LN condition collector grade and part of boxed sets.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the 11th engine, I could only put 10 files in the previous reply.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

I like the 322, rails, cab, tender and all.

Is that head on view a 312 ?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, it is a 312. I included a picture of a 312AC pulling a PRR passenger train that shows the engine better. That 322AC Hudson is my original and first American Flyer train set engine. It was part of set 4611A that was made in 1950 for a Pittsburgh department store.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

DrawsOnCad said:


> I will be interested in a vintage AF in the near future. I’d like to start out with something that has been gone through. Would you mind posting photos pointing out which locos are which. 283..293.. I’m a bit lost. I’d like traction wheels, die cast, smoke and choo choo. 6 wheel drives are my favorite. I believe Gilbert engineered some very cool stuff, and I’d like to own a piece of it. I am not an O guy, at all. HO and now just starting in AF-S. Thank you.


Looks like AMflyer has got you covered.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> Yes, it is a 312. I included a picture of a 312AC pulling a PRR passenger train that shows the engine better. That 322AC Hudson is my original and first American Flyer train set engine. It was part of set 4611A that was made in 1950 for a Pittsburgh department store.


I recently left Pittsburgh after 40 years. Was it Kaufmanns ?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, it was Kaufmanns. There are no documented 4611A sets made in 1950 but I have one with all the original paperwork and the 1950 date stamp in the engine. My guess is around 10 were packaged for Kaufmanns as a store special. My 1956 Gilbert HO set was purchased at Frank and Seder, which was in the 441 Smithfield street building in those days. I will be in Pittsburgh in July for a family visit.


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> I have become too predictable,lol!!!..Here it is, early morning, and here I am,lol...All the 6 wheel arrangement wheel sets are all very dependable, and most have smoke and choo choo. I tend to stay away from SIT units simply because there's a additional motor to service, and there's some extra costs involved.Engines that have eye appeal are the 312's, and 322's, as they have the fancy linkages. A 282, 283, 293 are also a great choice, all have smoke, choo choo, and head-light. A 283 and a 293 will have pul-mor tires.They are also inexpensive, not knowing your budget. A 312 or a 322 will cost you right around $100 dollars or slightly more. A 282, 290, or similar will cost you right around $70 or less. I don't have any locos that you're looking for right now that I will part with, but in any case of what engine you choose, I will gladly service it for you at no charge, mostly just parts, if needed, and shipping. I have alot of parts on hand, and I always give my buddies here a decent price break.. May I also suggest a Atlantic engine?? Not what you're looking for as they only have 4 drive wheels, but they are incredibly bullet-proof, most have smoke, head-light, and choo choo, and are easy to fix, like most AF engines. The 4-piece boiler 302 has the fancy linkage, and is die-cast. The 302AC is also die-cast, and has all your requirements. The plastic 302 is also a nice engine, but many times the screw holes are stripped out, fixable, but still a PITA. Remember, these engines are 70 years or older, but with proper maintenance, they'll last another 70 years. My offer still stands, regardless of time restraints. If you find something, send us a picture, price, cab number, and a description, and we all can help you make a determination... And thank you all for the glowing recommendations.. I shouldn't say this but in the past 3 months, I've come across 2 engines that I simply can't make run, regardless of what I do,lol..I've had 15 engines come my way for repairs, and it kills me I couldn't get these pigs to run...after 30 some years you're bound to meet your match....


Hi, I am out of my league here. Being 70 with hand tremers really sucks. I bought a 283 and a 312. I am currently working on the 283 but had to put new fingers in and am having a bugger of a time with the proper contact pressure. Keeps catching and hanging up. You offered to service engines for parts and shipping, would like to send you the 312. It runs but it looks like someone has gotten into it before I got it and did some rewiring, plus all the fancy linkages on the outside is intimidating to me. Would like it gone through properly. Can you message me with particulars on how to send you a loco, and turn a round times. Thank you sir.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Defender said:


> Hi, I am out of my league here. Being 70 with hand tremers really sucks. I bought a 283 and a 312. I am currently working on the 283 but had to put new fingers in and am having a bugger of a time with the proper contact pressure. Keeps catching and hanging up. You offered to service engines for parts and shipping, would like to send you the 312. It runs but it looks like someone has gotten into it before I got it and did some rewiring, plus all the fancy linkages on the outside is intimidating to me. Would like it gone through properly. Can you message me with particulars on how to send you a loco, and turn a round times. Thank you sir.


Glad you remembered me.. Surely I'll help you out. I'll send you a PM as to my address, and we're looking at about 2 weeks turn around time.. I also will keep you informed as to what I found, and costs. As long as it's complete with no missing parts, should be in-expensive. I understand about the tremors, my cousin has Parkinsons, and he has given up alot of his hobbies, including trains, etc.I have problems with my hands and arms falling asleep for no apparent reason, and I've changed my neurosurgeon.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

Im loving this...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Defender said:


> Hi, I am out of my league here. Being 70 with hand tremers really sucks. I bought a 283 and a 312. I am currently working on the 283 but had to put new fingers in and am having a bugger of a time with the proper contact pressure. Keeps catching and hanging up. You offered to service engines for parts and shipping, would like to send you the 312. It runs but it looks like someone has gotten into it before I got it and did some rewiring, plus all the fancy linkages on the outside is intimidating to me. Would like it gone through properly. Can you message me with particulars on how to send you a loco, and turn a round times. Thank you sir.


I sent you a PM but I'm not sure if it went through...Here's my e-mail [email protected].


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Defender said:


> Hi, I am out of my league here. Being 70 with hand tremers really sucks. I bought a 283 and a 312. I am currently working on the 283 but had to put new fingers in and am having a bugger of a time with the proper contact pressure. Keeps catching and hanging up. You offered to service engines for parts and shipping, would like to send you the 312. It runs but it looks like someone has gotten into it before I got it and did some rewiring, plus all the fancy linkages on the outside is intimidating to me. Would like it gone through properly. Can you message me with particulars on how to send you a loco, and turn a round times. Thank you sir.


I received the engine today.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He did right sending it to you. I always say anyone that has a locomotive gone through by you is one lucky guy.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Defender said:


> Hi, I am out of my league here. Being 70 with hand tremers really sucks. I bought a 283 and a 312. I am currently working on the 283 but had to put new fingers in and am having a bugger of a time with the proper contact pressure. Keeps catching and hanging up. You offered to service engines for parts and shipping, would like to send you the 312. It runs but it looks like someone has gotten into it before I got it and did some rewiring, plus all the fancy linkages on the outside is intimidating to me. Would like it gone through properly. Can you message me with particulars on how to send you a loco, and turn a round times. Thank you sir.


The engine ran over 1200' without a hiccup, it's a very nice engine. That is to say 600' in forward, and 600' in reverse.. Smokes great, head-light works, I went through it as best as I can. It should be in the mail tomorrow. I put in green jewels in the front, and red jewels in the back, polished up the copper pick-up wheels and copper pick-up strips. Let me know when you get it, and how it runs..


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> Yes, it is a 312. I included a picture of a 312AC pulling a PRR passenger train that shows the engine better. That 322AC Hudson is my original and first American Flyer train set engine. It was part of set 4611A that was made in 1950 for a Pittsburgh department store.


I finally found one.
Have a look at her.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 322AC looks great. It is a 1950 or 1951. Interesting factory stamping error on the gray 934.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

AmFlyer said:


> The 322AC looks great. It is a 1950 or 1951. Interesting factory stamping error on the gray 934.


I’m not sure on the year, if I ever remove the shell, I’ll report back. I am thrilled to have it. It was wrapped in 1977 newspaper. The 934 error car is kind of cool. Local guy, so I saved a lot on shipping, and made a great contact as well. I have a great start in vintage AF. I also bought a 312 SIB that is in above average original runner condition.


----------

